# IRC ZNC setup help needed.



## MannDude (May 16, 2015)

Pardon my ignorance, however I am having trouble setting up my first go around with ZNC. I've been using IRCCloud for quite some time now (couple years) as my go-to IRC client to keep me signed in even when I am away however figured I'd setup up a proper ZNC server like others.

Everything appears to be working (more or less). I am able to connect to my ZNC server in HexChat, and once connected it will automatically connect to _most_ of my channel list. See below:



All good, right?

Well, no.

It _should_ be connecting to more than just the Freenode network.

See below:



See the network list? I added irc.frantech.ca to the network list as I have servers with BuyVM and use their network/channel for support occasionally.

I can confirm that the settings used are correct, however when I start my desktop IRC client up and connect to my ZNC server, only Freenode and those channels appear.

What is strange though, is if you check the Frantech channel you will see that I _am_ connected as 'MannDude-' and that connection is from my ZNC server, however for some reason it doesn't appear to me in Hexchat. (I've logged out and logged back in, same deal).

So, what gives? I thought when I would sign into my ZNC server via an IRC client that my network and channels would automatically appear.

Any ideas?


----------



## joepie91 (May 16, 2015)

Per client -> ZNC connection, you can only be connecting to one 'real' IRC network. In other words, for every IRC network you're connecting to, you need to have a separate connection to your ZNC.

If you go to the 'Edit' page for a network, it should show you the syntax for connecting to that specific network, somewhere on the page. It basically includes a network name prefix/suffix.

If you don't specify that prefix/suffix, it will connect to the 'default' network, which in your case seems to be FreeNode.

EDIT: Specifically, I believe the network is specified in the server password field.


----------



## telephone (May 16, 2015)

Expanding on what @joepie91 mentioned:
 



ZNC Wiki said:


> There needs to be one connection between the client and the ZNC if you wish to connect to multiple networks at the same time.
> 
> Source: http://wiki.znc.in/FAQ#How_do_I_connect_to_my_networks.3F


 
^ To connect to multiple networks, you'll need *ONE* connection per network. To specify which network the connection should use, put the network name after your username.

E.g. For Freenode: "MannDude/FreeNode", for BuyVM: "MannDude/Frantech".


----------



## bizzard (May 16, 2015)

The above two posts explains it clearly. For every network you add in ZNC, you need to add them separately in your normal IRC client; Hexchat for example.

I figured it out the hard way doing lot of search at the time I first setup ZNC. Its a great tool, considering the slow and unstable connection in my place.


----------



## Hxxx (May 16, 2015)

any specific reason of why you want to quit using irccloud?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 16, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> any specific reason of why you want to quit using irccloud?


I think tldr its' much cheaper to run a ZNC than buy an irccloud account.

Assuming he's not on the free tier of course.


----------



## Hxxx (May 16, 2015)

yeah well, and how you use znc in your phone? an irc client? Sorry im not that much IRC fan.

You should open a slack channel, probably better HEHEHE


----------



## joepie91 (May 16, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> yeah well, and how you use znc in your phone? an irc client? Sorry im not that much IRC fan.
> 
> You should open a slack channel, probably better HEHEHE


ZNC just pretends to _be_ the IRC server, and transparently proxies your messages/commands (as well as staying online and potentially remembering offline messages depending on your configuration). It works with any regular IRC client.

I'd go so far as to say that IRCCloud is really just a ZNC with a fancy GUI.


----------



## Hxxx (May 16, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> ZNC just pretends to _be_ the IRC server, and transparently proxies your messages/commands (as well as staying online and potentially remembering offline messages depending on your configuration). It works with any regular IRC client.
> 
> I'd go so far as to say that IRCCloud is really just a ZNC with a fancy GUI.


Thats for the info, though i knew that already. I meant that for VPSBoard, instead of IRC, we could use something like slack. just imo.


----------



## MannDude (May 16, 2015)

I must be a big dumb-dumb because it's still not working despite the clear and easy to follow advice given in this thread. 

I just think it is strange that I _am (_and have been) connected to their network (Someone go check, find 'MannDude', and you will see) even though it won't friggin' appear in my IRC client.

And yep, IRCCloud is _great_. I actually love it. The whole ZNC thing is just to see how the other half live.

I may venture back to IRCCloud eventually for the: chat logging, keyword notifications, ease of use, and mobility. It's nice hearing audible tones when a keyword is said (like 'vpsboard', 'vpsb', 'manndude', 'down', etc) and even if I don't catch it when it's said, I can scroll back through the chat log and see highlighted areas where the keywords I select are mentioned to see if I missed anything relevant.

Downside is it's all browser based and resource heavy.


----------



## joepie91 (May 16, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> Thats for the info, though i knew that already. I meant that for VPSBoard, instead of IRC, we could use something like slack. just imo.


No thanks. I have absolutely no desire to move to a proprietary/commercial platform 



MannDude said:


> I must be a big dumb-dumb because it's still not working despite the clear and easy to follow advice given in this thread.
> 
> I just think it is strange that I _am (_and have been) connected to their network (Someone go check, find 'MannDude', and you will see) even though it won't friggin' appear in my IRC client.
> 
> ...


Your ZNC connects to the IRC network even if you have never connected to your ZNC with a client - that's just how it works 

I should say that the notification behaviour you describe can also be gotten with ZNC. It will 'replay' the things you missed when you reconnect.


----------



## bizzard (May 25, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> yeah well, and how you use znc in your phone? an irc client? Sorry im not that much IRC fan.


ZNC gives the flexibility to use any IRC client of choice, with the option to retrieve chat history whenever needed. I use HexChat on my Laptop, Atomic on my Android phone and when I am on a new pc, I just use the free web clients and everywhere I have the IRC chat history, usually the last 50 lines. 

Recently discovered https://scrollback.io/, which is again a web based community chat initiative, that can connect with IRC chat rooms, making chat integration in websites more easier. May be RamNode, BuyVM, Crissic and other hosts who provide support through IRC can integrate it to their website.


----------



## k0nsl (May 26, 2015)

With regards to providing chat functionality through integration on websites for companies, well, KiwiIRC is a project I recommend. There hasn't been a whole lot of activity on their GH recently, but it's a good project.

IRCCloud. Hmph. I would personally never touch it due to the fact that I just don't have any faith in them respecting my privacy. That's why I, too, run ZNC   



bizzard said:


> ZNC gives the flexibility to use any IRC client of choice, with the option to retrieve chat history whenever needed. I use HexChat on my Laptop, Atomic on my Android phone and when I am on a new pc, I just use the free web clients and everywhere I have the IRC chat history, usually the last 50 lines.
> 
> Recently discovered https://scrollback.io/, which is again a web based community chat initiative, that can connect with IRC chat rooms, making chat integration in websites more easier. May be RamNode, BuyVM, Crissic and other hosts who provide support through IRC can integrate it to their website.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 26, 2015)

k0nsl said:


> With regards to providing chat functionality through integration on websites for companies, well, KiwiIRC is a project I recommend. There hasn't been a whole lot of activity on their GH recently, but it's a good project.
> 
> IRCCloud. Hmph. I would personally never touch it due to the fact that I just don't have any faith in them respecting my privacy. That's why I, too, run ZNC


You can never go wrong with using code from someone named prawn salad. 

It's delicious.


----------



## splitice (May 26, 2015)

Finally the motivation I need to get my own ZNC back up and running after 2 years.


----------



## trvz (May 26, 2015)

My pro advice is: run ZNC on a 90$ dedicated server and connect with your paid IRCCloud account to it.

For using ZNC this way, IRCCloud works just like any other IRC client: just fill out IP, port, nick, and real name, and set [znc-user]/[znc-network]:[znc-password] as server password.


----------

